# tags on the bottom of the shirt



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

does anyone have any experience with those little tags that go on the bottom of the shirt? in case you dont know what im talking about, im referring to the tags that johnny cupcakes or LRG sometimes use. they usually just have the logo and nothing more on them.

i was planning on using these. does anyone have any useful info for me that i should know, before i buy them?

thanks!


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Gratz_The_King said:


> does anyone have any experience with those little tags that go on the bottom of the shirt? in case you dont know what im talking about, im referring to the tags that johnny cupcakes or LRG sometimes use. they usually just have the logo and nothing more on them.
> 
> i was planning on using these. does anyone have any useful info for me that i should know, before i buy them?
> 
> thanks!


I have a few shirts that I got from the Imaginary Foundation Imaginary Foundation that has their logo on a tag at the bottom hem.
I've become really fond of this idea, and am considering getting some for my line.

I think I would put mine on the bottom hem of the sleeve, though...that would be sweet...

Check out clothinglabels4u.com (Preferred Vendor), that have low minimums.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I learned some good info about the tags on the bottom from this recent thread. Worth a read: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t87382.html


----------

